# Roboti >  gumija priekš riepām

## JenertAndzins

Sveiki! 

Nu jau pēdējo pusgadu taisu līnijsekoāju. Esmu nonācis pie dillemas ar riepām. Var būt labs korpuss, laba programma, bet bez labām riepā uz labiem rezultātiem nav ko cerēt,
negribēju 2 gadus vecu topiku celt augšā tādēļ izveidoju jaunu. Šinī pašā sadaļā atradu a priekš riepām lieto divkomponentu poliuretānu. 

Cik esmu atradis tikai līmes zem šāda nosaukuma, bet tikai lielos tilpumos, kās ir bezjēdzīgi daudz priekš manā vajadzībām. 

Jautājums, kur īsti šādu brīnumu meklēt Latvijas robežās un varbūt kāda neliela tehnika kā viņu dabūt virsū uz alumīnija diskiem. 
Vai varbūt ir kāds cits risinājums kā taisīt labas riepas.
Paldies jau iepriekš!


 --Andzins

----------


## Powerons

Tu pats mājas apstakļos gribiiet cauri vulkanizēšanas procesam?

----------


## ansius

pie Jelgavas ir kantoris kas to dara, tik neatceros nosaukumu un kontakti man arī nav, viņi atjauno poligrāfijas mašīnu ruļļus (konkrēti manā gadījumā atjaunotus drukas locītājam). Zinu kam bija kontakti - apjautāšos.

----------


## JenertAndzins

Paldies, gaidīšu kādu ziņu! 

Priecīgus Jāņus!

----------


## tornislv

Paņemt pāris riteņus no kāda LEGO seta nepakam neder?

----------


## zzz

Torni, abet dabiski ka Lego ritenji neder. Robotinju taisiishana pati par sevi ir jauka un izgliitojosha, bet tur, kur saakaas kjiiveeshanaas par rekordiem uz aatrumu vai gruustiishanos, tai lietai piesleedzas nozares, kuraam jeegas aarpus rekordu taisiishanas vairs nav. To viduu ir arii speciaalu miikstu un lipiigu/sakjeriigu ritentinju taisiishana.

----------


## ansius

kantoris esot šis: http://www.defkonplast.com/?elid=2&ch_lang=lv lapā kontakti ir.

----------


## Andrejs

Kādreiz robotiem riepas taisīju no  2 komponentu silikona:
http://www.alldental.lv/product/elite-double-22/

Tagadējiem rekordistiem ir "Top secret" materiāls. Ja gribi robotu rekordiem, nāksies nodarboties ar materiālzinātni ::

----------


## JenertAndzins

> Kādreiz robotiem riepas taisīju no  2 komponentu silikona:
> http://www.alldental.lv/product/elite-double-22/
> 
> Tagadējiem rekordistiem ir "Top secret" materiāls. Ja gribi robotu rekordiem, nāksies nodarboties ar materiālzinātni


 nu ar RTU čaļiem sacensties ar pirmo robotu tik tiešām nesanāk, ne tikai mteriālznātne apakšā, bet lielākas naudas summas.

----------


## Andrejs

> nu ar RTU čaļiem sacensties ar pirmo robotu tik tiešām nesanāk


 Nu sacensties vajag! Sākumam iemāci to līnijskrējēju ātri un precīzi braukt pa trasi. Kad nevarēsi lielākus ātrumus sasniegt - tad domāsi par labākām riepām.

----------


## JenertAndzins

> Nu sacensties vajag! Sākumam iemāci to līnijskrējēju ātri un precīzi braukt pa trasi. Kad nevarēsi lielākus ātrumus sasniegt - tad domāsi par labākām riepām.


 uz doto brīdi ar pololu riepām (šaurajām un 3 cm diametrā) brauc +/- 5,5 sek. standarta trasē - tāda, kas šogad bija arī Latvijas čempi RTU

----------

